# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Letra Drejtuar Filemonit!

## ABIGAIL

_LETRA DREJTUAR FILEMONIT!_

*Letra e vetme...*

Letra drejtuar Filemonit, të cilën disa e quajnë thjesht një shënim ose biletë, për shkak se është e shkurtër, është me të vërtetë letra më e shkurtër e apostullit Pal. Por megjithëse i shkurtër, ky tekst sikurse edhe Letra drejtuar Romakëve, na paraqet mendimin e tij të thellë. Këtu ai na zbulon zemrën e madhe në Krishtin. 

Nga njëra anë kjo letër zë një vend të veçantë në literaturën e krishterë dhe Shkrimin e Shenjtë sepse është letra e vetme personale e Apostullit të Kombeve. Pali duhet të kishte shkruar edhe letra të tjera personale. Rrethi i vëllezërve, i të njohurve të tij personalë, shërbesa që kryente thuajse në gjithë atë botë të njohur dhe fakti se Perëndia e përdorte për të sjellë tek e vërteta një listë shumë të gjatë shpirtrash, bindin se letra drejtuar Filemonit nuk ishte letra e tij e vetme personale. Të gjitha letrat e tij personale humbën dhe kjo e bën letrën edhe më të dëshirueshme dhe interesante. 

_Karakteri i letrës_

Letra e vogël është e mbushur me delikatesë. Zemra e Palit derdh gjithë madhështinë e dashurisë së Krishtit. Nuk është apostulli i ditur i asaj letre drejtuar Romakëve, mësuesi i rreptë i letrave drejtuar Korintasve, ati i mençur i letrave baritore; këtu është thjesht Pali. Përsëritja e fjalës "zemër", tregon zemrën e madhe të Palit. Një mësim i parë që del nga Letra për ata të cilët 

Perëndia i ftoi t'i shërbejnë, është zjarri dhe delikatesa që Pali tregon me shpirtrat që sillte në dritën e Krishtit. 
E gjithë letra mban erë paqeje, një ngrohtësi të veçantë dhe ndoshta një ide të padukshme dhe kalimtare malli, për familjen, të cilën Pali e dogji mbi altarin e flijimit të madh për lavdinë e Perëndisë.

_Vazhdon........................_


Autori *Spiros Portinos*

----------


## ABIGAIL

_Personazhet e letrës_

Kjo letër ngjason me dramat e lashta klasike të cilat mbanin si titull emrin e personazhit kryesor që luante në skenë.
Kështu personi që zotëron pas Zotit Jezus, i cili u flet zemrave dhe ndryshon jetë njerëzish, është Onesimi. 
Asnjëra prej letrave të tjera të Palit nuk është kaq shumë, kaq e lidhur me një person të vetëm, sa kjo letër. Nëse do të kishte vend për titull, do të mund ta quaje menjëherë: "Onesimi".

Emri është grek dhe i përdorur zakonisht për skllevër. Ai mund të përkthehet lirshëm si "ai është i dobishëm". Ekzistojnë dy alternativa rreth asaj çka ngjet dhe shkaqeve që çuan në shkrimin e kësaj letre. Alternativa e parë dhe e njohur gjithkund na e jep Onesimin si një skllav, i cili shpëtoi dhe sikurse del në mënyrë jo të drejtpërdrejtë nga vargu "dhe në qoftë se të ka bërë ndonjë padrejtësi ose të ka ndonjë detyrim"..., tregon se ishte njëkohësisht edhe vjedhës. 

Onesimi mbërriti në Romë, në qendër të Tokës, dhe humbi në lagjet e ndyra të skllevërve dhe keqbërësve në brigjet e Tiberit. Nuk e dimë mënyrën se si ra në kontakt me Palin. Por është e sigurt që Pali e çoi tek e vërteta dhe i bëri të njohur Shpërimtarin Krisht. 

Sipas shprehjes karakteristike të letrës, Pali e lindi Onesimin në pranga. Se sa kohë qëndroi Onesimi tek Pali edhe kjo nuk dihet. 
Por fakti që ai i shërbeu Palit të burgosur, dhe çështjes së Ungjillit, tregon për një farë periudhe. 


Një vështirësi duhet t'i ketë dalë Palit: si do të mund ta ndihmonte një skllav të arratisur? 
Alternativa romantike se u njohën dhe jetuan bashkë në një burg romak, është e vështirë të qëndrojë po të mendojmë se Pali të paktën gjatë burgimit të tij të parë në Romë, jetoi me qira.
Diçka e papritur do të vijë që t'i shtyjë gjërat drejt zgjidhjes përfundimtare. Ndoshta mund të jetë ardhja e Epafrës. Epafra e njohu Onesimin dhe historia e trishtueshme e këtij të fundit erdhi në dritë, dhe ardhja e Epafrës bëri që sytë e skllavit të njomen nga lotët e pendimit. Dhe vendoset që Onesimi t'i dërgohet Filemonit, zotërisë së tij. Pali ka nevojë ta mbajë pranë, por nuk do ta mbajë Onesimin pa pasur së pari miratimin nga Filemoni. Tashmë ai skllavi i dikurshëm dhe i pavlerë u bë, me hirin e Krishtit, i vlefshëm.

Letra shkruhet dhe i jepet - sikurse duket - Tikikut në dorë, i cili bëhet postieri dhe sjell me vete edhe letrat drejtuar Kolosianëve, Filipianëve dhe Efesianëve. Dhe rrëfimi i kësaj historie, mbush shpirtrat e besimtarëve këtu e dy mijë vjet me falënderim ndaj Zotit.

Vazhdon.....................

----------


## ABIGAIL

-Alternativa e dytë, dhe duhet të themi se është pak e ndërlikuar, ka për krijues të sajin  

E. GOODSPEED-in. Edhe kjo alternativë e dytë është edhe më romantike, por më tepër dramatike.
Dhe në qoftë se herën e parë thamë se letra mund të titullohej "Onesimi", këtë herë del qartë një person tjetër, Arkipi. Në letër, tek vargu 2, Pali i dërgon të fala Arkipit, duke e quajtur atë bashkëluftëtar. Veç kësaj përshëndetja i drejtohet edhe "kishës në shtëpinë e tij".

Duhet të kujtojmë gjithashtu se tek Letra drejtuar Kolosianëve 4:17, ekziston një porosi e veçantë për Arkipin. Dhe është karakteristike që porosia jepet pikërisht në mes të mesazheve drejtuar Kishës në Laodice. Kështu që ndokush e kupton lehtë se Arkipi është një prej pleqve te Kishës në Laodice, dhe siç duket rri dhe banon aty. Kështu shpjegohet ajo që Arkipi duhet të marrë mesazh gojor nga Kolosianët, sepse po të ishte banor i Kolosit do ta dëgjonte letrën sikurse të gjithë vëllezërit e tjerë të kësaj kishe. 

Nëse gjërat janë kështu edhe Onesimi ishte nga Laodiceja dhe Letra drejtuar Filemonit duhet të jetë letra e humbur sikurse duket nga Kolosianëve 4:16. Dhe kështu del një shpjegim i bukur për Letrën, e cila nuk i drejtohet, megjithë karakterin e saj personal, vetëm Filemonit, por gjithë Kishës në Laodice. Sepse duhet të kemi parasysh se nën ligjet e skllavopronarisë së atyre kohërave, sa e madhe do të ishte përgjegjësia e Palit që ta dërgonte të arratisurin dhe kusarin dhe ç'turbullirë do të mund të krijonte ky veprim i Palit. Duhej që pritja dhe pozicioni i Onesimit të përbënin një objekt mendimesh dhe vendimesh për të gjithë kishën.

Del një vështirësi: tek Kolosianëve 4:9, Onesimi përmendet si "nga tuajt", gjë që krijon përshypjen se ishte kolosian.

Por E. GOODSPEED-i thekson, dhe me shumë të drejtë, se Hierapoli, Kolosi dhe Laodiceja, ishin shumë afër njëra me tjetrën dhe lidhjet midis besimtarëve dhe kishave ishin të shumta dhe të forta, sa mund të shiheshin të gjitha bashkë si një bashkësi e vetme frymore. Dhe Onesimi ishte nga e njëjta krahinë. 
Dhe historia vazhdon...

E. GOODSPEED-i na e jep Filemonin me një zemër të madhe, zemër të pastër Krishti. Një zemër që nuk do t'i kundërshtojë Palit, t'i japë atij, t'i falë Onesimin. Tashmë jo ta ndihmojë në burg, por ta ketë shok të vërtetë besimi dhe bashkëluftëtar në shërbim të Ungjillit të Krishtit. 
Dhe Onesimi qëndron ndoshta pranë Palit, jeton pas vdekjes së Palit dhe u shërben kishave të Azisë së Vogël. 

Nëse gjërat janë kështu atëherë emri i Onesimit do të dëgjohet përsëri në historinë e kishës. Pesëmbëdhjetë, ndoshta tetëmbëdhjetë vjet më vonë pas ngjarjes që përshkruhet, Ignati, një prej martirëve të mëdhenj të krishterë, dërgohet nga Antiokia për në Romë që të ekzekutohet. Në rrugë e sipër shkruan një radhë letrash, të cilat kanë shpëtuar.

 Njërën prej këtyre, e shkruan në një ndalesë që bënë në Izmir. Ajo i drejtohet kishës në Efes. Një pjesë e madhe e kapitullit të parë i është kushtuar mbikëqyrësit të tyre, që përshkruhet me fjalët më të jashtëzakonshme. 

Dhe a doni ta mësoni emrin e mbikëqyrësit? Onesim!! Ignati bën të njëjtën lojë fjalësh me Palin dhe shkruan se sa i dobishëm është mbikëqyrësi i tyre. Mos bëhet vallë fjalë për skllavin e arratisur, Onesimin? Pse jo? 

A nuk është i aftë Krishti të bëjë mrekulli me pasoja dhe rezultate kaq mahnitëse? 

vazhdon................

----------


## ABIGAIL

*Pali 

Pali i dytë i letrës*

Gjyqi i Palit para Agripës dhe Festit në Çezare, duhet të jetë bërë vjeshtën e vitit 60 pas K.. Dimri i vitit 60 pas K. kalohet gjatë udhëtimit për në Romë dhe mbytjes në Maltë. 

Është llogaritur se Pali bashkë me bashkëpunëtorët e tij mbërritën në Romën e Neronit rreth prillit të vitit 61 pas K., kurse burgimi i parë mendohet se ka zgjatur thuajse 3 vjet (61-62 dhe 63 pas K.). 

Nga vargu i 1 Timoteut 1:3, duhet që nga fundi i vitit 63 pas K., Pali të jetë liruar dhe të ketë shkuar në Azinë e Vogël. Është pikërisht ai vit në të cilin Jozefi mbërriti në Romë. Vitin e ardhshëm, më 19 korrik të 64-ës pas K., do të digjet Roma dhe do të fillojnë përndjekjet e mëdha ndaj të krishterëve.

 Letra drejtuar Filemonit duhet të jetë shkruar nga Roma më 63 pas K., bashkë ose njëkohësisht me atë drejtuar Efesianëve dhe atë drejtuar Kolosianëve.
Pali tashmë ka një përvojë të madhe frymore. Pasi të kemi shënuar kthimin e tij tek Krishti më 36 pas K., do të kemi 27 vite jetë me Zotin. 

Dhe nëse udhëtimi i tij i parë misionar u bë në harkun kohor 46-47 pas K., Pali do të ketë një jetë me 17 vjet veprimtari misionare. Mundet të flasë si plak, si baba frymor. 
Është pikërisht ai i cili mund të thotë se Filemoni s'do të ishte e padrejtë që të rrëfente se të gjitha ia detyronte Palit. Domethënë nuk është vetëm çështje qëllimi por edhe mundësish... 

..................................

----------


## ABIGAIL

*Në ato vite...
Pali dhe rendi i skllavërisë* 

Duke marrë shkas si nga njëra alternativë ashtu edhe nga tjetra, për jetën e Onesimit, besoj se duhet të qartësohet në mendjet tona një çështje. Çështje e vështirë por që megjithatë duhet zgjidhur.

Ekziston një padi e rëndë e ngritur kundër Palit, padi që ngrihet edhe ndaj frymës së lirisë në Krishtin. Është akuza ndaj krishtërimit, se ky i fundit ndërkohë që nuk mundi ta shërojë plagën e skllavërisë nuk guxoi as edhe ta prekë këtë çështje. Është e vërtetë? 

Le të shikojmë si fillim pozicionin e skllevërve në atë kohë. Skllavi nuk ishte njeri. Ishte diçka, send, vegël folëse, shitej dhe blihej dhe zotëria i tij kishte mbi të të drejtën e jetës dhe vdekjes. Një tekst zyrtar thotë se zotëria mund t'i rrihte ose dënonte me punë të rënda, duke i vënë p.sh. të punojnë të lidhur me zinxhirë, në arat e tij ose në ndonjë lloj punishteje - burg

. Mundej gjithashtu t'i fshikullonte me thupër me kamzhik të zakonshëm ose me nyje. Gjithashtu edhe t'i shënonin në ballë nëse ishin vjedhës ose të arratisur, madje dhe t'i kryqëzonin rebelët.

Tekstet në lidhje me temën e prekur janë të shumta dhe faktet që kanë mbërritur deri në ditët tona, janë të frikshme. Si karakteristikë duhet të përmendim një rast që na jep Pleni, historiani thuajse i së njëjtës periudhë me Palin, dhe që përshkruan mënyrën se si Vedio Pollio dënon një skllav. 

Skllavi sillte një tabaka me gota qelqi në oborr, por i ra një gotë dhe u thye. Vedio Pollio urdhëroi menjëherë, dhe skllavin fatkeq e hodhën në një rezervuar me peshq mishngrënës, që ndodhej në mes të oborrrit. Kuptohet që e grinë menjëherë.

....................................

----------


## ABIGAIL

*TYNEVAL-i* i madh na jep disa pamje karakteristike: Një zonjë rreh për vdekje një skllave, vetëm e vetëm për një kapriço. Një romak tjetër kënaqet duke dëgjuar tingujt e rrahjes me kamzhik dhe i duket kjo më e ëmbël se kënga e sirenave dhe s'ndjehet i lumtur veç kur thërret xhelatin për të djegur me hekur të skuqur dikë që vodhi... një palë peceta.

Një skllav i pabindur nuk ekzekutohej nëse më parë nuk kalonte para disa torturave të tmerrshme, si shembull për të tjerët. Pothuajse çdo shtëpi romake kishte në bodrumin e vet edhe sallën e torturave. 

Ishin shumë me fat ata skllevër që pas arratisjes dhe arrestimit të parë shpëtonin me një vulë të madhe DT në ballë. DT ishin shkronjat e para të fjalës DRAPETA që do të thotë në latinisht i arratisur. 

Më e tmerrshme në gjithë këtë histori dramatike është se torturimi dhe më pas vrasja e skllevërve, bëhej me dashje.

Në Perandorinë Romake kishte 60.000.000 skllevër. Një kryengritje e tyre pa dyshim që do ta thyente keq perandorinë. Prandaj duhej që me çfarëdolloj mënyre dhe për një shkak çfarëdo, të turpëroheshin, të frikësoheshin, të binin. 
Por thellë-thellë, në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës, skllavëria ishte e trupëzuar me mendimin njerëzor. 

E gjithë shoqëria e lashtë ekonomikisht ishte e mbështetur mbi punën e skllavërisë. Aristoteli ishte i mendimit se natyra e gjërave e bën të nevojshme ekzistencën e një numri njerëzish që do të duhej të ishin skllevër, të prisnin dru, të pomponin ujë, t'u shërbenin njerëzve që i takonin shtresave më të larta.

Përse Pali nuk mori një pozicion përfundimtar? Përse veçanërisht, nuk kërkoi nga Filemoni ta lironte, atë që tashmë e kishte vëlla, Onesimin? 

Le ta analizojmë më me kujdes; të supozojmë se krishtërimi do të ngrihej menjëherë pro çlirimit të skllevërve. Ky veprim do të çonte në një tragjedi të dyfishtë. Lëvizja e papërgatitur, e vakët dhe mbi të gjitha e papjekur, do të mbytej në gjak dhe në tmerr. 

Dhe skllevërit do të ktheheshin - ndoshta me të drejtë - kundër të krishterëve duke pasur aleat tashmë dhe të zotët. Krishtërimi do të ishte një organizatë e vërtetuar si subversive. 

*Subversive = (do të thotè që ka për qëllim përmbysjen e rendit në fuqi duke dëmtuar pushtetin e ligjshëm nëpërmjet veprimtarisë së saj).

...........vazhdon..............

----------


## ABIGAIL

- Por është edhe një pikë tjetër delikate që del fare qartë: Krishti erdhi jo që t'i bëjë skllevërit të lirë, por skllevërit dhe zotërinjtë "një në Krishtin Jezus ".

Krishti krijoi jo një përmirësim të mjerimit shpirtëror të njeriut por një marrëdhënie të re. Të krishterët, të gjithë, pavarësisht nëse janë skllevër ose të lirë, barbarë, skitë, judenj a grekë, janë tani diçka e re, janë tani një në Krishtin Jezus, Galatasve 3:28. 

Onesimi kthehet dukshëm, skllav. Por jo. Tashmë ishte vëllai i Filemonit. Filemonin dhe Onesimin nuk i lidhnin interesat, rende klasore dhe shtresa shoqërore; tani i lidhte amshueshëm dhe në mënyrë të pandashme Gjaku i Shpëtimtarit Krisht. Çlirimi nga skllavëria nuk ishte qëllim. 

Ishte një rezultat i natyrshëm. Ishte fryti historik që erdhi e u poq. Një çlirim do ta bënte skllavin si zotërinë e tij. Krishti e bën skllavin një me zotërinë dhe kjo është e mrekullueshme. 

Predikimi i Krishtit nuk synon ta ngrejë skllavin në një shkallë më të lartë shoqërore, por mëson, predikon, një mënyrë sa të habitshme aq edhe të mrekullueshme, të prishjes së skllavërisë: Zotëria do ta dojë skllavin e tij, dhe skllavi do ta dojë zotërinë e tij. Takimi nuk do të bëhet mes rrënojave të një shkatërimi që do të sjellë një luftë, por në lëndinën e dashurisë.

Le të rrëfejmë me turp se madje edhe sot s'mbërritëm tek idealja e dëshiruar e dashurisë së Krishtit. Ndryshimi që nga atëherë është se nuk lejohet që njëri ta shikojë tjetrin si send. 

Por le të bëhet e ditur se ende s'e shikojmë njëri-tjetrin sikurse duhet - si vëllezër. Janë të shumtë ata që thonë se pjesët e njohura, që shkroi Pali për detyrimet e skllevërve etj., (Efesianëve dhe Kolosianëve), janë fryt i bisedave të gjata që ai kishte pasur me Onesimin. 

.....................vazhdon.................

----------


## Matrix

Faleminderit moter per keto shkrime.
Lavdi Krishtit qe ai e rrezoi murin e ndarjes se klasave shoqerore, nepermjet Gjakut te Tij, duke formuar nje Njeri te Ri, Kishen e Tij, ku te gjithe jane nje ne Krishtin.

Njeriu i rene eshte munduar ta beje kete me lloj-lloj menyrash por ka deshtuar. Socilaizmi s'ishte vecse nje imitim i deshtuar i kesaj, por Krishti e ben te kote cdo perpjekje njerezore.

Lavdi Zotit tone!

----------


## ABIGAIL

Flm Matrix :Lulja3:  

*Si mbyllje do të mund tè shpallte ndokush se Pali s'pati frikë dhe nuk e uli flamurin kundër skllavërisë. Por në vend të mjeteve njerëzore shkatërruese e plot tmerre, predikoi, jetoi dhe zbatoi në rastin e Onesimit, diçka tjetër, më rezultative, më të fuqishme dhe të përjetshme: marrëdhënien e dashurisë në Krishtin.*

*Ndarja e letrës*

Ajo ndahet lehtë. Pjesët e ndara kanë përmbajtjen e tyre, dhe në këtë pikë 
ngjasojnë me letrat klasike të Apostullit të Kombeve.

Shumë klasifikime janë bërë deri tani. Ndjekim dhe me përulësi tregojmë vijuesin 
që është dhe më i lehti:

_A. Përshëndetje, v. 1-3

B. Falenderim ndaj Filemonit, v. 4-6

C. Dëshmi e dashurisë së Filemonit, v. 7

D. Çështja e Onesimit, v. 8-16

E. Pali dhe Filemoni, v. 17-20

F. Bindja e Filemonit, v. 21

G. Ftesa për përgatitjen, v. 22

H. Të falat, v. 23-24

I. Urimi apostolik, v. 25_

----------


## ABIGAIL

*Mendime mbi letrën* 

*1. Çfarë bëri Krishti në mua?* 



Janë të shumtë ata që mbajnë emrin të krishterë e që thonë se çfarë bëri Krishti për ta. Dhe e thonë fët e fët, si vjershë. Ndërsa janë të paktë ata që thonë se çfarë bëri Krishti jo për ta por në ta. 

Onesimi ishte njëri prej shpirtrave që mund të thonte jo vetëm çfarë bëri Krishti për të, por diçka edhe më të madhe dhe me pasoja të panumërueshme në jetën e tij. 

Çfarë bëri Krishti brenda tij, skllavit kusar, të humburit, të arratisurit, të padobishmit, të dënuarit me vdekje. Onesimi është tipi i shembullit klasik; kusari të cilin Krishti e ktheu në shenjt; i arratisuri që i shërben Ungjillit; errësira që tashmë predikon dritën; dikur i pavlefshëm, tashmë i vlefshëm. 

A mundet çdo shpirt që ndjek Krishtin të thotë se ç'ndryshim të madh dhe të mrekullueshëm bëri gjaku i Shpëtimtarit në jetën e tij? Madje edhe të tjerë përreth, shtëpiakët, miqtë dhe të njohurit, të mund ta dëshmojnë këtë ndryshim rrënjësor? 

Krishti i cili e ndryshoi kaq shpejt por edhe rrënjësisht jetën e Onesimit, mund të ndryshojë edhe jetën tënde. Po ti vetë, a do?

........................................

----------


## ABIGAIL

_2. Pali dhe bijtë e tij_

Kjo letër tregon edhe një anë tjetër me të cilën ia vlen të merret një zemër besimtare e që i shërben Zotit të saj. Cila është lidhja jonë si shërbyes të Krishtit me shpirtrat që u shërbejmë? A e kemi frymëzuar vallë këtë respekt të thellë e të shenjtë në shpirtrat që na fali Krishti? 

A ekziston ky familjaritet i ëmbël si ai midis atit dhe birit? Nga njëra anë dashuria, toleranca, thjeshtësia, zemra e madhe e shërbëtorit që di të çojë pranë Krishtit shpirtra, nga ana tjetër shpirti i cili u shërbye, të cilit Perëndia i ka zbuluar madhësinë e detyrimit ndaj njeriut që Perëndia përdori ta sillte pranë vetes së Tij.

Kostë Metalinoja kishte një dobësi fizike. I ishte e pamundur të flinte, të paktën netëve të para kur ndërronte vend. Mbaj mend ishim të rinj atëherë kur luteshim për gjumin e xhaxhait, sa herë që Zoti e ftonte për të shërbyer në ndonjë qytet ose jashtë shtetit. 

Në një rast të tillë ishte i ftuar, më duket, nga Instituti Biblik i Katerinit. Dhe natyrisht me gjithë mundimet e përgatitjes dhe rrugës me tren - për shumë orë asokohe - u shtua edhe pagjumësia. 

Dhe mëngjesin e ardhshëm do t'i duhej të vazhdonte shërbesën në Katerini. Ndenji duke u rrotulluar herë këtej e herë andej me lutje gjatë gjithë natës në shtrat. 

Duket se në të gdhirë mori një sy gjumë. Kur befas ngrihet nga disa trokitje në derën e dhomës, me takt por të paafta për t'i kthyer gjumin e shtrenjtë. E hap. Një plakushe duke buzëqeshur, nxjerr nga poshtë përparëses dy franxholla që nxirrnin avull. 

- Ndeza furrën që herët e thashë t'i sjell vëllait dy bukë të ngrohta…
Një dashuri e vërtetë e ditëve të para të Kishës...

Kostë Metalinoja lidhej me shpirtrat që Zoti i jepte hir t'u shërbente. 
Sa shumë i nevojiten kishës sot shërbyes të tillë, një frymë e tillë. Madje dhe zemra si e plakushes nga Katerini. Jeta e kishës nuk është plane dhe skema retorike por është dashuri Krishti dhe ngrohtësi marrëdhëniesh.

.........................................

----------


## ABIGAIL

3. I burgosuri

Atëherë kur u shkrua ky titull duhet të ketë shkaktuar shumë reagime. Shekujt që rrodhën punuan mbi këtë titull ashtu si zjarri mbi arin. E pastruan dhe u bë stemë dhe titull i veçantë nderimi. 

Dhe kishte kaq tituj Pali: brezi, fisi, aftësish, fuqish, diturie, morali. Por marrëdhënia e re me Krishtin e mbushte, mund ta mbushte edhe më me tituj të tjerë të pafund dhe të bekuar. Përdor në çastet e çlodhjes personale me Filemonin këtë titull të çuditshëm. *Jo apostulli, por i burgosuri...*
Sa i ndryshëm nga ato të sotmit dhe kartvizitat e mbushura me skema, tituj vezullues dhe iniciale universitetesh të huaja...

Kur punoja diku para shumë vitesh, aty në punë kishim edhe një ftues. Duhet të ishte ftuesi më i çuditshëm në botë. Begeniste të vinte herë-herë në ndonjë zyrë që të pyeste për orën, të kërkonte cigare ose të mësonte se kur do të vinte arkëtari për të dhënë rrogat.

I ri atëherë kur u njoha me të, kur hyri një herë në zyrën ku isha vendosur. Hodhi një sy rreth e përqark, dhe hoqi xhaketën, hijerëndë e mekanikisht. E hodhi shuk mbi një karrige dhe rrufeshëm më pas dhe këmishën e kanatjeren, duke i tërhequr nga rripi i mesit. Ngriti këmishën dhe na e tregoi të gjithëve: ishte mbushur plot me shenja. I veshi përsëri rrobat dhe ndërsa çonte në vendin e vet mëngët e xhaketës na tha: 

- Unë kam ngrënë dru për këtë parti që qeveris tani, kurse ju më çani veshët. 
Gjurmët e shkopinjve dhe shenjat në trup ishin për këtë njeri të shkretë një titull i vërtetë nderi. A di ndonjë titull edhe më të madh që mund të hynte në kartvizitën tënde? *I burgosuri i Krishtit...*

Sa shumë që mungon fryma e heroizmit...
Dikur me një shok vizituam një shkollë. 
- Këtu, - më thotë, - janë pelerinat e tyre. Shiko ç'turpe mbi varëse. Pa shih fotografitë...

Dhe me të vërtetë muri mbi kokat e shtretërve, por edhe muri për të privilegjuarit, ata që i mbështesnin shtretërit e tyre në cepat e dhomave, ishte i mbushur me fotografi: yje kinemaje, boksierë e sportistë të tjerë keçi dhe futbolli.

Me shokun që kishim shkuar në atë shkollë patëm një bisedë, ndërsa po pinim kafe në një verandë të mrekullueshme, dhe thamë se të rinjtë nuk duhet të akuzohen pse kishin fotografi dhe heronj. Do të ishte e çuditshme, nëse jo patologjike, që të rinjtë të mos kishin heronj në mendjen e tyre, në jetën e tyre, në zemrën e tyre dhe natyrisht dhe në muret e dhomave të tyre. 

Fëmija, i riu, ka nevojë për heronj. Nuk mund t'ia heqësh ujin dhe lëvizjen fëmijës. Heroi për fëmijën, nuk është rrugëzgjidhje, por nevojë. Heronjtë nuk ç'rrënjosen dot. Le të mos gënjejmë veten. Por përgjegjësia e të gjithëve, përgjegjësia e kishës është se nuk i zëvendësoi këta heronj të lirë (vlerë), që Perëndia të vinte të tjerë. Në masën njerëzore një Pal, por Pal të burgosur.

Sa shumë që na mungon fryma e parë heroike!
Nuk është shumë e largët koha kur çdo familje amerikane e shihte si detyrim dhe nder të lartë të jepte një, shumë herë tre dhe pesë fëmijë për çështjen e Ungjillit të Krishtit. Një lutje që mungon: Zot, bëmë të ndiej që të të shërbej, qoftë dhe i burgosur e i lidhur me vargonj.

.................................

----------


## ABIGAIL

*4. Shtëpia jonë* 

Filemoni ia dha zemrën e tij Zotit dhe i hodhi në këmbët e Kryqit fuqitë e shërbesës së tij të përulur. Më vonë ofroi në altarin e shërbesës së Ungjillit paratë, pasuritë, gjithë ç'kishte. Por mbeti edhe diçka. 

Diçka që mund ta mbante për vete. Ishte shtëpia e tij. Por me bujarinë e atyre që japin e që dinë se sa vlen çdo ofertë ia bërë Zotit, ia ofroi edhe atë, që të bëhej diçka më shumë se një familje e krishterë; të bëhej kishë, që do të lavdërojë Perëndinë, do të çlodhë shpirtrat e shenjtorëve. 

Shtëpia e Filemonit duhet të kishte pas qenë një oaz në shkretëtirën përvëluese. Hije, ujë dhe dashuri. Dhe gjithmonë të tre këta elemente kanë munguar kaq shumë...

Mbaj mend dëshminë e një vajze para shumë vitesh... U largua nga qyteti i saj, për në një tjetër, një qytet shumë më i madh, për studime. Makina pat pësuar një defekt të madh dhe ajo po vonohej shumë. Në vend që të ishte për drekë aty për ku ishte nisur, mbërriti natën vonë.

 E vetme ku do të mund të rrinte?! Hoteli ishte një zgjidhje, por për një vajzë të ishte vetëm - dhe ishin vite të vështira - s'ishte zgjidhja më e mirë. E la një valixhe dhe u nis. Po për ku? Në kthesën e një rruge, qëndroi, ngriti sytë dhe me zë të shuar bëri një lutje me dy fjalë. Vazhdoi të ecte. Papritur nga diku dëgjoi një himn. Një të njohur për të. I ngjiti shkallët pa ndrojtje, duke vrapuar. 

Duhet të ishte një shtëpi e krishterë. Trokiti me guxim në portë. Ndeshi me një buzëqeshje. Një shtëpi vëllazërore i ofroi mikpritjen e saj për shumë ditë. Ishte oazi në shkretëtirën e errët të atij qyteti të trazuar. E pyes shumë herë veten time: *A është një oaz shtëpia ime?* 

*A mundet udhëtari të gjejë Krisht, hije Kryqi dhe dashuri?* _Historia e besimit do të shkruajë me shkronja të arta në shtëpinë e Filemonit, sikurse në shtëpinë e Betanisë:_ *"Këtu u preh Zoti".*

...............................................

----------


## ABIGAIL

*5. Lista e dashurisë*

Ndoshta menjëherë do të kujtoje se bëhet fjalë për një listë personash të cilëve u ke bërë mirë, ose të kanë bërë ty. Madje ndoshta edhe një listë me emrat e miqve, kushërinjve. Por këtu bëhet fjalë për një katalog të çuditshëm. Një listë me emrat e atyre personave për të cilët lutesh. Ç'listë e bukur!

Vërtet, sa emra përmbante kjo listë? Dhe sa herë që rritej, aq më shumë ngrinin në dheun e ftohtë gjunjët e plakut Pal.
Ja një mënyrë e bukur dhe praktike që të lidhemi me njëri-tjetrin me vargonj dashurie. Të lutemi për njëri-tjetrin. Si do të mund të flasësh keq për një njeri për të cilin sapo u ngrite nga gjunjët?

Mbaj mend një rast që më tregoi një mbikëqyrës, vëlla serioz dhe i nderuar. Një sëmundje, para disa vitesh e kishte detyruar të shkonte në kirurgji. Dhe sëmundja nga vetë natyra krijoi një gjendje të jashtëzakonshme. Operacioni ishte nga më delikatët dhe të rrezikshmit. 

Diçka ndërmjet jetës dhe vdekjes, me ata mjekë të rezervuar, fjalëpaktë, që nuk duan të lidhen me premtime. Dhe sikur është e natyrshme kishat ranë në gjunjë dhe e sollën vëllain mbikëqyrës në këmbët e Krishtit tonë. Operacioni u bë. Vëllai u ngrit shpejt për të vazhduar shërbesën e Ungjillit të hirit. 

Duhet të kishin kaluar vite që atëherë kur një ditë në një bashkësi një vëlla i prezantoi mbikëqyrësit një të panjohur. Atëherë i panjohuri duke buzëqeshur, i shtrëngoi me dashuri dorën plakut, ndërsa ky i fundit e pyeti: 

- Më njeh, i dashur? 
- Personalisht jo. Por lutem gjithmonë për shëndetin tuaj, që atëherë kur kërkuat lutje për një operacion.

Sa vite... Ndoshta ai vetë që ishte operuar mund të kishte mbaruar së luturi dhe falënderuari, por vëllai e kujtonte gjithmonë.
Vërtet, çfarë do të thoje nëse do ti hidhje një sy listës së personave për të cilët lutesh?...

Ndoshta është e shkurtër, e varfër, përmban pak, aty-aty disa të tutë dhe dy-tre shokë. Pali duhet të kishte një listë shumë të madhe, prandaj dhe donte, prandaj dhe e donin. Mos thuaj se ti nuk mund tè 
lutesh!

Folëm shumë herë për nevojën e vargonjve. Kjo vetë është një nevojë e madhe. Por le të nisim me fillimin e bekuar të një vargoi të tillë, e të lutemi për njëri-tjetrin. Le të rishikojmë listën e dashurisë.

.......................................

----------


## ABIGAIL

*6. Amatorët*

Kam frikë se titulli sështë i qëlluar. Sepse kur dikush nuk është amator, duhet të jetë profesionist. Në rastin tonë s'bëhet fjalë për diçka të tillë. Termin "të krishterë amatorë" e përdor për të dalluar disa njerëz të mrekullueshëm në çdo gjë, dhe që bashkë me të tjerat janë edhe të krishterë. 

Familjarë të mrekullueshëm, bashkëshortë dhe prindër, prototipë dhe shembuj në profesionin e tyre. Dhe natyrisht edhe të krishterë të mirë. E di që ke pyetje dhe do të mund të thuash: "E ç'do më tepër?". Asgjë. Ose më mirë, diçka të vogël desha: të jenë së pari të krishterë e më pas çfarëdo tjetër.

Nëse tepron koha, qoftë për shtëpinë; nëse tepron fuqi, qofshin për fëmijët. Në fillim Krishti dhe çështja e Ungjillit të tij. Kjo do të thotë të jesh ushtar, dhe këtë nënkupton Pali kur tregon "Arkipin bashkëluftëtarin". 

Më tregonte një baba i cili drejtonte një studim diku. Fëmijët iu rritën dhe që të dy ishin dobët në matematikë. Bashkëshortja i binte mrekullueshëm lirës së grindjes, në tonalitetet më të larta e më të ëmbla të mërmëritjes: 

- S'ndihmon fëmijët. S'shikon fëmijët.
Dhe të tjera të ngjashme. Dhe babai si zgjidhje më të lehtë dhe të çastit pa lënien pas të studimit. Dhe kështu filloi të merrej me fëmijët e matematikën e tyre. Në fund të vitit pati një surprizë: fëmijët nuk mbetën në matematikë, sikurse çdo vit, por në klasë.

Dikush e këshilloi prindin matematicjen:
- Merre përsëri shatin e studimit, dhe kohën që do të jepje në dispozicion të fëmijëve, jepja Zotit. Është Zoti edhe i kohës së fëmijëve të tu edhe i matematikës.

Ati u bind. Fëmijët u shtruan. Dobësia në matematikë i përkiste tani së shkuarës. Nuk është ilaç, që duhet të ta rekomandojë ndokush, është një përvojë e bekuar e cila duhet të dëgjohet.

Sa shumë mungon sot nga gjithësecili veç e veç fryma e të rreshtuarit (ushtar), e cila krijoi rendin e Kishës së rreshtuar...
Dhe është e vështirë që të caktosh shkaqet. 

Me shumë përulësi do të mund tè thonte ndokush, se njëra nga arsyet është edhe "amatorizmi frymor". Të gjitha të tjerat që na shqetësojnë, dhe bashkë me to dhe çështja e Zotit.

Kjo është gabim. _Çdo gjë që do të heqësh nga Krishti, kohën, paratë, fuqinë, e do ta shtosh diku tjetër, sado e shenjtë qoftë ajo "tjetër", është një veprim që krijon situata mallkimi për ata, të cilët kryhet ky veprim.
Le ta kem kujdes dhe ta kesh kujdes._ 

..................................................  .....

----------


## ABIGAIL

*7. Vëllai*

Nëse Pali e thonte këtë fjalë me sa shumë ëmbëlsi do të dëgjohej... Ka fjalë të lidhura me persona, të cilat ndërsa i shqipton, buzëqesh dhe mbushesh me dritë.
Njëra prej këtyre për Palin duhet të ishte fjala "vëlla".

 Ai flijoi krijimin e një familjeje dhe s'pati gëzimin njerëzor të mbante në prehër fëmijën e tij. Përveç kujtimit të papërcaktuar të disa kushërinjve dhe nipit të vogël tek Veprat, nuk kemi ndonjë dëshmi tjetër shkrimore për shtëpiarët e Palit. Dhe pas spastrimit prej vëllezërve të rremë, mbetet vëllai i vërtetë e i çmuar. 

Sot mund të gjesh njerëz të së njëjtës ngjyrë, të të njëjtit fis, të së njëjtës fe e madje tè së njëjtës dogmë, ndoshta edhe në kishën lokale, por që të mund mos jenë "vëllezër"...

Dhe nëse ka më shumë nevojë për diçka njeriu i sotëm, është pikërisht kjo: të gjejë vëllain e vet. Kisha vuan jo për besimtarë por për vëllezër. Nuk është çështje fjalësh, është njè e vërtetë e shumë lotësh dhe dhimbjesh.
Dhe të mos harrosh kurrë se edhe në qoftë se të gjithë s'qëndrojnë si vëllezër, është njëri, i madhi, vëllai ynë besnik.

Një shënëndre, shumë prej vëllezërve tanë u mbyllën nëpër shtëpi, pa ushqime. Një familje e tillë para 48 orësh kishte gatuar dorën e fundit të qiqrave. Të dilje do të thonte të vdisje. Lagjja ishte goditur rëndë, kur në të ngrysur u dëgjuan në portë disa trokitje të ndrojtura. Pas hapjes u duk një fytyrë e dashur.

- Ti, vëlla? S'pate frikë? Këtu erdhe të rrish? Po mbarojmë.
- Qetësohuni, ju lutem. S'erdha të rri. Ju solla pak ushqime. Më dërgoi vëllai ynë i madh. Zoti më dërgoi.

*Dy fjalë lutje ngushëllimi,* dhe besimtari iku. Pak miell, një shishe vaj, një konservë me peshq, por më shumë veprimi i çmueshëm i dashurisë: vizita e vëllait.

.............................................

----------


## ABIGAIL

*8. Apfia*

E ç'rëndësi mund të ketë lidhja e Apfisë me Filemonin? Të jetë vallë bashkëshortja e tij? Ndoshta. Sido që të jetë Apfia ishte motër.

Nëse veprimi më i rëndësishëm në jetën e njeriut është pranimi i shpëtimit në Krishtin, pa dyshim që i dyti është martesa, në kuptimin e zgjedhjes, i asaj të bashkëshortes(-tit). 

Në luftën kundër besimtarëve, mina e një martese jashtë vullnetit të Perëndisë ka sjellë nga pasojat më të tmerrshme të humbjes. Pleqësia pasi binden se Zoti e bëri dikë të denjë t'i shtohet Kishës së Tij të shenjtë, bashkë me pyetjet e tjera, cilatdoqofshin, që u bën të pamartuarve, besoj se duhet t'u drejtohet edhe: "Dhe si mendon biri im t'ia bësh me çështjen e martesës?".

Një përgjigjje e paqartë ndaj një pyetjeje frymore korrigjohet. Ishte njëri prej një shoqërie shumë të ngushtë. Beqarë atëherë dhe shumë herë hanim bashkë. Mbi të gjitha ishim të një rrethi lutjeje. Kalonim orë të paharrueshme në gjunjë. Ishte një vëlla besimtar, e me një karakter që llamburiste. Zoti punonte brenda tij me shumë fuqi. 

Kur... u njoh me një të re. Edhe një shpirt tjetër... do të shpëtohej. Së pari në kishë. Lotë, entuziazëm, dëshmi dhe natyrisht edhe "kurora" e domosdoshme. Dhe kur u arrit qëllimi, rrjedha e jetës ndryshoi. 

Në kishë më rrallë, dhe dalengadalë të gjitha ato të cilat kishin ikur dikur, filluan të zinin vendin e mëparshëm. Një fëmijë që patën e lidhi edhe më shumë këtë çift tragjik.

Ai rrëshqiti në përqafimin mbytës të vdekjes. Duket duke qarë, dhe qan që të lehtësohet. 
U plak shpejt. Pati shumë dhimbje, por më shumë ka t'u tregojë të rinjve. 

........................................

----------


## ABIGAIL

*7. Vëllai*

Nëse Pali e thonte këtë fjalë me sa shumë ëmbëlsi do të dëgjohej... Ka fjalë të lidhura me persona, të cilat ndërsa i shqipton, buzëqesh dhe mbushesh me dritë.

Njëra prej këtyre për Palin duhet të ishte fjala "vëlla". Ai flijoi krijimin e një familjeje dhe s'pati gëzimin njerëzor të mbante në prehër fëmijën e tij. 

Përveç kujtimit të papërcaktuar të disa kushërinjve dhe nipit të vogël tek Veprat, nuk kemi ndonjë dëshmi tjetër shkrimore për shtëpiarët e Palit. Dhe pas spastrimit prej vëllezërve të rremë, mbetet vëllai i vërtetë e i çmuar. 

Sot mund të gjesh njerëz të së njëjtës ngjyrë, të të njëjtit fis, të së njëjtës fe e madje tè së njëjtës dogmë, ndoshta edhe në kishën lokale, por që të mund mos jenë "vëllezër"...

Dhe nëse ka më shumë nevojë për diçka njeriu i sotëm, është pikërisht kjo: të gjejë vëllain e vet. _Kisha vuan jo për besimtarë por për vëllezër._ 

Nuk është çështje fjalësh, është njè e vërtetë e shumë lotësh dhe dhimbjesh.
Dhe të mos harrosh kurrë se edhe në qoftë se të gjithë s'qëndrojnë si vëllezër, është njëri, i madhi, vëllai ynë besnik.

Një shënëndre, shumë prej vëllezërve tanë u mbyllën nëpër shtëpi, pa ushqime. Një familje e tillë para 48 orësh kishte gatuar dorën e fundit të qiqrave. Të dilje do të thonte të vdisje. Lagjja ishte goditur rëndë, kur në të ngrysur u dëgjuan në portë disa trokitje të ndrojtura. Pas hapjes u duk një fytyrë e dashur.

- Ti, vëlla? S'pate frikë? Këtu erdhe të rrish? Po mbarojmë.
- Qetësohuni, ju lutem. S'erdha të rri. Ju solla pak ushqime. Më dërgoi vëllai ynë i madh. Zoti më dërgoi.

*Dy fjalë lutje ngushëllimi,* dhe besimtari iku. Pak miell, një shishe vaj, një konservë me peshq, por më shumë veprimi i çmueshëm i dashurisë: vizita e vëllait. 

Autori: *Spiros Portinos*
...............vazhdon.................

----------


## ABIGAIL

*9. Dashuria që dëgjohet*

Dashuria ka karakteristikat e saj dhe natyrisht dhe jehonën e vet.
Ata që marrin vesh nga monedhat kanë një mënyrë të veçantë për ta njohur pastërtinë e tyre. I hedhin në mermer ose mbi çimento dhe kështu munden me saktësi që të sigurohen për arin e pastër të monedhës. 

Ajo shtëpi dinte të donte, dhe jehona e dashurisë së saj kaloi Maqedoninë, Greqinë, u derdh si një parfum në Itali dhe mbërriti deri në qelinë e një burgu romak. Në një listë të madhe të bekimeve që Zoti i fali kësaj "kishe në shtëpi", ndoshta bekimin e dashurisë mund ta harronim. 

Ndoshta mund ta vendosnim në rreshtat e fundit të katalogut. Pa dyshim do të paraprinin podiumi, dhuntia, masa e ndjenjave dhe çka do të mbetej të mbushej me shpirtrat. Do të hynte së pari paraqitja, organizimi, të ardhurat e s'di çfarë tjetër. E pra, nëse u dëgjua diçka për këtë bashkësi të vogël, ishte se ajo dinte të donte. Plaku Pal shkruan se një e dy herë e kishin kujtuar filipianët. 

Para disa kohësh - të rinj atëherë - shkuam ekskursion në një kishë në provincë. Na ndanë në shtëpitë e vëllezërve. Një përkujdesje e veçantë e cila mbeti në mendjet tona dhe u bë shembull për ne. Një pjese të ekipit i ra të mikpritej nga më të varfrit. As shtëpi e as mobilje. Në mbrëmje u mblodhëm në kishë dhe thamë përshtypjet. 

Të shumta ishin ato që kujtuam për dashurinë e vëllezërve. Në mes të tyre edhe këtë: Kishin një - vetëm një - pulë dhe e therën. Protestës së miqve, dashuria e vëllezërve, iu përgjigj me një ton natyral: 

- Perëndia na e fali, dhe fëmijët e Tij duhej ta hanin. 
Ndoshta është e domosdoshme një lutje për çdo bashkësi dhe çdo kishë:

_"Zot, mësona të duam dhe nëse lejon që jeta e kishës tënde të bëhet e njohur, qoftë e tillë për dashurinë e saj. Amen, Zot"._

Autori: *Spiros Portinos*........................................

----------


## ABIGAIL

*10. U prehën...*


Njohuritë janë të çmueshme e sidomos ato mbi gjërat e Perëndisë. Sa të gëzon mendimi se je i detyruar t'i shërbesh vëllait tënd! Janë disa shtëpi të cilat të mbushin me dispozicionin e tyre mikpritës, dhe vëllezër pranë të cilëve prekesh nga mallëngjimi i rrëfimeve të mundimeve për çështjen e Zotit.

Por nuk do të thotë prehje përkujdesja shumë e nevojshme, nuk është prehje as pija e as ushqimi.
 Prehja është diçka tjetër: ngrohtësia që ndien pranë të tuve; siguria që të rrethon në shtëpinë tënde; të mund të flasësh lirshëm, të mund të hapësh zemrën, të mund të të thonë të fshehtat e tyre, qoftë dhe të vogla; të thuash edhe ti atë dhimbjen tënde njerëzore. Ndoshta kjo qe ajo që Zoti dha si premtim: "Ju jeni miqtë e mi..."

Gjithmonë kujtoj me mallëngjim, një shtëpi vëllezërish, që ishte në një lagje të largët. Ishin të varfër dhe babai vazhdimisht kalonte tunelin e papunësisë. Qiraja dilte me vështirësi. Diku aty afër kishte edhe familje të tjera të dashura. Dhe mbaj mend ankesën:

- Tek ne nuk shohim që të vish aq shpesh, sa në shtëpinë e...
Dhe ishte e vështirë. Ndoshta nuk mund ta kuptonin se ishte një shtëpi e cila i prehte zemrat tona. Një pyetje shkon në raste të tilla: A lejohen rrethet miqësore midis njerëzve frymorë? A nuk është të paktën përçmuese për të tjerët? Jo. Nuk është, nuk mund të jetë përçmuese. 

Dashuria është e pandashme. Nuk jepet me masë dhe as i falet dikujt më shumë e për dikë tjetër është anemike. Por ekzistenca e një miqësie në një kuadër të tillë, jo vetëm që nuk është kontradiktore me qëllimin dhe përmbajtjen e dashurisë, por e fuqizon atë. 

Zoti kishte miq në rrethin e të dymbëdhjetëve. Ai e mori shumë herë grupin e të treve, në disa çaste vetmie, pranë vetes së tij. Kjo nuk do të thotë se nuk i donte të tjerët. Gjoni është nxënësi "që Jezusi e donte".

-Njoh vëllezër dhe shokë të cilët i bashkoi e njëjta dhimbje. I bashkoi lufta e përbashkët për shumë vite 
për një pjesëtar jobesimtar të familjes. 

Le të përpiqemi për lidhje miqësore - frymore. Ato janë vendet e qeta të lutjes dhe të besimit për t'u prehur zemrat tona, dhe kemi kaq shumë nevojë për prehje sot.

Autori: *Spiros Portinos*
..........................

----------

